# TX 9 acres with home!!



## Kristal_dawn83 (Feb 2, 2010)

The house is a three bed,two bath with large living room & fireplace, nice size kitchen. -Formal dining and breakfast area. Utilily room and pantry. Attatched Two car garage. And an office, or sunroom!--The home was built in '78 and is 2750 sqft.-

There are two out buildings. One is 12'/24', the other is 8'/10'.

Beautiful pond with your own dock that you can go fishing from! A well for watering the grass and flowers but has city water. There is also a creek that runs through. There are a lot of beautiful trees on the property!!-

It is located 6 miles from downtown Livingston, TX. About 45 minutes to George Bush International Airport, The Woodlands and Conroe -


Asking $200,000.00 obo
Please email [email protected] for more info and pictures!!-


----------



## Kristal_dawn83 (Feb 2, 2010)

Or we can rent 6 acres and the house for $1000/month


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

You my want to edit to list the price.


----------



## Kristal_dawn83 (Feb 2, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------

